# Cheap and Cheaper --Two Very Nice Chinese Wire Flippers !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Over View:*

Got two wire slings in today, one from China and one from a USA company, although it too is made in China. The one on the left was $1.99 and the one on the right was ~ $4.55. The tubes that came on both these slings are pure crap and were quickly tossed. The sling on the right has a nut and bolt set up with a red washer for band attachment which is IMHO is an absolute joke and very dangerous. For me the ONLY reason for purchasing these is the strength of the frames at the price point they are selling. These are very solid, usable, nock around everyday frames.

The smaller sling on the left side has a wire thickness of .220, is 5 inches high and has a fork gap of 1.75 inches. The one on the right is .275 in diameter, 5.25 inches high and a fork gap of 1.78 inches. Even though on paper there is not a big difference, when you hold them there is, and the flipper on the right is more comfortable to hold because of the thicker frame and the little better ergonomic design IMHO. Both are highly magnetic and very, very strong.The flipper on the right fully dressed up weighs in at about 2.95 oz, the bigger sling weighs in dressed up at about 4.65oz -- Your weight is going to vary because of the pouch, the elastic you use, bla, bla bla ..... This is just a idea for you guys. The fit and finish are not Dankung like for sure ...... but for the $ spent, these flippers are very nice ....... there is no reason IMHO at these prices to ever have a zinc slingshot in your position again........ as a matter of fact I did have about 5 zinc slings in my collection before today, and they are now in the trash (yes I did chuck them, and no I will not send them to anyone).

The first pic is the way they came from the factory, minus the tubes and the horrendous pouches (Probably the worst crap pouches I have seen).

The second pic is after a redo. The little one on the left I named "Pocket Pumpkin" (orange /black paracord), the sling on the right I named "The Cricket" (named after the gun in "Men In Black"

Pocket Pumpkin is small enough to be carried in a small vest pocket, ready for action and has enough size to handle looped 1745's/1842's for sure, I think looped 1842's may be better just because of the slings size, but your opinion may differ. This is a great light sling. I have her set up with single 3/16 OD x 3/32 ID for now, just because I wanted a light pull carry for 3/8"-9.5mm steel.

The Cricket has a bigger frame, just slightly less than a Dankung Jungle Hunter size and can handle just about any tube/flat you throw at it. This is IMHO a very nice medium/smallish yet comfortable frame that can keep a low profile yet still handle high energy elastic. I have this set up with looped 3/16 OD x 3/32 ID, pretty good powerful tube set up, but this sling will handle these tubes and others for sure.

*What Flipper Do I Like Best ?*

Well I like them both for different reasons. Pocket Pumpkin is lighter and the thinner frame makes a difference in size for sure. This is a great frame for those that may have zinc slings and use them as EDC's ... With this sling you have no fear of it ever breaking, no matter what elastic you are using. This sling fits in your pants/ vest pocket with ease ... you don't even know it is there ! The Cricket is a bit bigger and is finished nicer, yet it does have wire bending marks on it just like the Pocket Pumpkin. This sling is a bit heavier and the size difference although small is noticeable in the hand .. I like this sling for heavier elastic just because of the little size difference ..... not because of strength !

I would use the Pocket Pumpkin for a day hike or outing where I wanted a sling on me for messing around and yet have something that could handle small game if I wanted. The Cricket I would take with me if I wanted a medium/smallish slingshot on a hike that I had the intention of hunting, but wanted to carry something that would fit in my cargo pants or vest pocket with ease and still not stick out and leave a print.

Both of these slings have their place and I will be carrying the Pocket Pumpkin a good bit for sure, with The Cricket taking the place of my nice Dankung Jungle Hunters that I like to keep pristine !

Thanks for the time guys,

wll


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Early on, I bought a couple of cheap chinese slingshots from eBay....mainly out of saving a few dollars and curiosity.

. I didn't care for the way any of them fit my hand and don't trust the stuff they are made of to be strong enough not to break.

I did however make a small $17 investment and bought the Chinese scout knockoff just to see if I could destroy it by shooting it with steel balls from another slingshots and a hammer and anvil. I failed to make much more than a scuff or small dent in the HDPE it is made from and it actually has become one of my favorite slingshots. I have no worries about its strength and accuracy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The one on the right looks half way decent actually. I made a similar one as a kid from galvanised wire that I used for years - I wrapped the handle in copper wire which gave it a nice heft.

Nice - thanks for that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those will do. You really dressed them up nicely. Looks like a great deal for the $. And a very good review also. Thanks


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good review, wll!

They both look much better and more comfortable since you dressed them up.

I also took a chance on these cheap wire shooters some time ago and use the small one alot, for the reasons you mentioned.

One thing that convinced me to take the chance (besides the low price) was that in the Ebay photo I could see tool marks on the forks where the wire had been chucked up for bending. I was pretty sure no zinker would get chucked up in a vice by the manufacturer.

As to finish, I used a little sandpaper on the fork ends to reduce the sharpness there. Might not have been necessary, since I'm using thin tubes, also.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Good review, wll!
> 
> They both look much better and more comfortable since you dressed them up.
> 
> ...


Kawkan,

That is exactly why I bought them, I saw from the photos the wire bending marks and knew these would be tough as heck .... and yes .... I took a micro file and rounded the edges of the eye tips .... This only shows .... Great minds think alike ;- )

wll


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been on the fence. After the review I may get one. My only concern was the gap of the post loops and the bands slipping out on firing... But with tube in place to help lock should be fine.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot both of them this AM along with my Pocket Predator slings...... both these slings shot flawlessly and were comfortable to shoot (for what they are). They are able to shoot just as well as any of my looped type eye Dankung's for sure.

No, they do not have the same high quality fit and polish as the stainless Dankung's do, but what a great strong sling (both of them) to throw in a back pack with all kinds of stuff and not care if it gets scratched up or ?. I can sit on it, throw it around, lose it, get it stolen, shoot on a river bed or whatever .... and with these slings you wont care if your neighbor "borrows it" and pummels it with fork hit s and says it was like that when he got it ;- )

As I mentioned the bigger one does have a nicer finish, and is a bit more comfortable because of its slightly bigger frame and a tad more ergonomic design, but that.s about it

The Pocket Pumpkin was equipped with just a single tube ... and that at 30 deg this am was just lofting marbles at a snails pace ;- ) The Cricket on the other hand was shooting those same marbles in a looped tube configuration at hunting velocities in the same weather....... yes it was cold ! I'm tying to keep the Pocket Pumpkin as small as profile as I can without a big looped tube, but still want hunting power I may use a pseudo tube set on this sling, not sure !

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good update, wll.

Glad those bargain flips have found a niche in your rotation.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well got a little tires of the one tube set up on the Pocket Pumpkin, So I changed it to looped, put cuffs nerar the fork end to tighten up the tubes a little and slid a tube over the forkat each end so the looped tubes tend to stay in place a bit easier. ... Now this little thing shoot marbles like missiles ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of the Cricket redone also I like the cushioning tubes over the eye as it does assure me a bit things are less likely to slip ;- ) Both of these slings now shoot the same, but the Cricket is a tad better holding, and it is a better built sling ... But for $1.99 and $4.50 I could not go wrong.

I did shoot them a lot today and was very impressed for what they are and how well they shoot and hold compared to other high quality Chinese sling I have. ya, I had to dress them up and there are some sharp corners that need filling down a bit, but so what in my book !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just to keep "Cricket" happy I made her a friend "The Asian Hornet" Those of you not familiar with this insect are lucky ... she is a brute where in Japan she is known as the Japanese Hornet and credited with lots of deaths !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I put two of these in my new Fanny pack, they are small, yet fit my hand, cheap as heck so I don't care if I fall on them or whatever, and very, very strong ... fork hits with looped 20-50 would be no problem, these slings are also very magnetic. This is the perfect sling for you to abuse to the max or let your useless nosy neighbor use it, maybe rent it out, whatever ;- )

Haven't had the time but need to clean the edges on the eyes up as there are burrs that can cut tubes for sure !

BTW: The black tubing I put around the eyes seems to make a smoother shot, I'm sure I'm just imagining it, but it seems to !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, since I first posted this, I have used those wire slings a lot, with looped 1745 and looped 1842 and they shoot great. I'm about ready to make one up with Green Dub Dub, as a high performance single tube for under 100 gr ammo. The extra tube on top works out, keeping the tubes in place, the lanyard by the way I have it set up, keeps the sling tight and high in my hand. It is wrapped around my pinky and forefinger.

This is the perfect carry sling that will shoot any elastic, cost you less than $5.00 (plus the time to file down the rough edges, rewrap and add tubing around the fork for comfort). For a day hike where you want to keep things low profile and maybe carry a pocket of your favorite ammo, this is perfect.

As sling shot guys we know the size of the slingshot means very little as far as power is concerned....it is all active length, draw length and the balance of ammo used with the elastic used. Look at what the guys are doing in other countries....like 1611torsten or the many Vietnamese and Chinese shooters..... look what Bone (on this forum) does with the simple elegant sling shot he makes....and I could go on.

The ease of carry along with it's bullet proof strength and cost, right now really has me going ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, since I first posted this, I have used those wire slings a lot, with looped 1745 and looped 1842 and they shoot great. I'm about ready to make one up with Green Dub Dub, as a high performance single for under 100 gr ammo. The extra tube on top works out keeping the tubes in place, and the lanyard, the way I have it, keeps the sling tight and high in my hand.

This is the perfect carry sling that will shoot any elastic, cost you less than $5.00. For


----------

